# Scott AFB Airshow



## KevinK. (Aug 30, 2010)

Scott Air Force Base - Airshow 2010

September 11th - 12 th.

Scott Air Force Base is located about 25 miles East of St. Louis, MO, near O'Fallon, IL.

Not too many WWII planes, but a little of everything. 

Odd Part is.. the Blue Angels are flying? At an AFB?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2010)

It just dawned on me what you were talking about - that is pretty funny!

Thanks for the heads up, I'd love to see it!


----------

